# Which bits are kinder straight bar, jointed or links?



## billyboobar (21 March 2013)

Hi I dont know much about bits to be honest and neither does anyone at my yard - which bits are kinder in the horses mouth a straight bar, jointed or with a link??
I currently use a full cheek with a link but have noticed it has started to rub on one side so wanted to change to a happy mouth but wasnt sure which one - any useful comments would be greatly appreciated.
Regards


----------



## kirstykate (21 March 2013)

Only as kind as the hands on the end of the reins.  Rubber bit would do the least amount of damage.


----------



## StormyMoments (21 March 2013)

i would personally say it was the straight bar then with a link and then a single joint... could be wrong its the action in them e.g. the single joint has a nut cracker action on the horses lower jaw. could be wrong and im prepared to be corrected but its the riders hands more than the bit itself.


----------



## touchstone (21 March 2013)

It depends on what the horse is most comfy in  (which I know doesn't help to answer your question!)

Have a peek at the horses mouth conformation, a horse with a shallow palate may find a single joint uncomfortable due to the nutcracker action, a horse with a large tongue might find the pressure from a straight bar bit too uncomfortable and a horse with sensitive bars might not be comfortable in a double jointed bit which can fold over the bars causing bruising.   Then there is the material that the bit is made from, some prefer an alloy, some stainless steel and some nylon or rubber.    

Going by the conformation you should be able to get an idea of what should be comfortable, making sure it is correctly fitted.

The best way to ensure your horses comfort is to constantly work on having a light elastic contact with your hand.


----------



## billyboobar (21 March 2013)

touchstone said:



			It depends on what the horse is most comfy in  (which I know doesn't help to answer your question!)

Have a peek at the horses mouth conformation, a horse with a shallow palate may find a single joint uncomfortable due to the nutcracker action, a horse with a large tongue might find the pressure from a straight bar bit too uncomfortable and a horse with sensitive bars might not be comfortable in a double jointed bit which can fold over the bars causing bruising.   Then there is the material that the bit is made from, some prefer an alloy, some stainless steel and some nylon or rubber.    

Going by the conformation you should be able to get an idea of what should be comfortable, making sure it is correctly fitted.

The best way to ensure your horses comfort is to constantly work on having a light elastic contact with your hand. 

Click to expand...


Hi I tried to look in his mouth which he was reluctant in me doing and his tongue is quite big in his mouth if you know what I mean - the bit is steel and wanted to change to a happy mouth but wasnt sure which to change to.


----------



## billyboobar (21 March 2013)

StormyMoments said:



			i would personally say it was the straight bar then with a link and then a single joint... could be wrong its the action in them e.g. the single joint has a nut cracker action on the horses lower jaw. could be wrong and im prepared to be corrected but its the riders hands more than the bit itself. 

Click to expand...

I only want to change the bit to something kinder as noticed he had a small red mark on the inside of his mouth so think the bit must be rubbing slightly on that side - he has had the bit in for 7 months and this has only just happened ??


----------



## billyboobar (21 March 2013)

kirstykate said:



			Only as kind as the hands on the end of the reins.  Rubber bit would do the least amount of damage.

Click to expand...

~straight - jointed or with a link ??


----------



## touchstone (21 March 2013)

billyboobar said:



			Hi I tried to look in his mouth which he was reluctant in me doing and his tongue is quite big in his mouth if you know what I mean - the bit is steel and wanted to change to a happy mouth but wasnt sure which to change to.
		
Click to expand...

If he has a large tongue, then something that gives tongue relief might help, but if the horse is working well without resistance and going forwards into the contact in his current bit I wouldn't worry too much.
Bits with tongue relief are usually mullen mouthed or ported.

Nylon bits can be soft, but if the horse has a dry mouth they can rub and cause soreness.


----------



## Rockchick (21 March 2013)

my horses detest jointed bits - e.g. the nutcracker action, i have previously had them in french link bits which they went nice enough in and seemed happy, however I have recently changed to bits with the revolver centre (jeffries i believe) and they go lovely in them and seem really happy


----------



## mandwhy (21 March 2013)

I tend to go for a French link or lozenge as I haven't experienced a horse not liking one, whereas I have experienced plenty not liking a single joint. 

Straight bar is pretty much the 'kindest' but not so good for direction sometimes. If you are using a full cheek does he have trouble with steering or is it just what he came with? Happy mouth etc can get chewed and therefore sharp so you have to keep an eye on them, and rubber bits can be rather big in the horses mouth. What about sweet iron? I would probably put a bit of Vaseline on the rub before you put a bit in to try and protect it until it goes.


----------



## Misty05 (21 March 2013)

I have tried a french link, rubber mouth, Happy mouth, and an eggbut mullen mouth snaffle. My pony is happiest in the mullen mouth. The mullen mouth has more room for the tongue than a straight bar.


----------



## cyberhorse (21 March 2013)

Horses with big tongues do not tend to get on with a single joint in my experience. I tend to find the best ones, with horses with reasonably good mouths just not much space, are the happy mouth straight bars with some curve that are thin in the mouth (not taking up too much space) but thicker at the sides/lip area (so as not to get too much pressure on a small area). The bar is the same on a wide range of types, so you can often get something similar to what you would normally use.

TBH when bitting a KWPNs (that often have big tongues) I put various bits in and have a look at how they sit and function. I major no no is anything which causes discoloration of the tongue or that does not naturally want to sit in the correct position. It is trial and error as much as anything so I often use a bit bank rather than keep buying them.


----------



## billyboobar (22 March 2013)

mandwhy said:



			I tend to go for a French link or lozenge as I haven't experienced a horse not liking one, whereas I have experienced plenty not liking a single joint. 

Straight bar is pretty much the 'kindest' but not so good for direction sometimes. If you are using a full cheek does he have trouble with steering or is it just what he came with? Happy mouth etc can get chewed and therefore sharp so you have to keep an eye on them, and rubber bits can be rather big in the horses mouth. What about sweet iron? I would probably put a bit of Vaseline on the rub before you put a bit in to try and protect it until it goes.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking I might try one with a lozenge - he is in the full cheek as that is what he came with - plus he is only young (4) - I was going to give him a few days off to let it heel anyway


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 March 2013)

My horse has a shallow mouth with a large tonuge so I use a cambridge snaffle its straight with a shallow port like some pelhams, But it looks like a regular snaffle, he hates anything jointed and will throw his head around.


----------



## Tammytoo (22 March 2013)

If he has a thick tongue then something curved or with tonque relief would probably suit him.  Nothing thick as this will give his tongue less room.  A bit is only as severe as the riders hands!

Just a thought but have you had his teeth checked?  If he is sore on one side of his mouth he may be favouring that side to protect another part of his mouth.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 March 2013)

It is possible that the bit has started to rub because he has grown.  I think you might be confusing straight bar and mullen mouthed bits.  Mm have a gentle curve to accomodate the shape of the horse's mouth, while, sb bits are less comfortble for most horses.  Your EDT will be able to help you decide on your horse's mouth confo.
IME the best way to find the right bit for your horse is to try a few from a bit-bank, which is a much cheaper option than buying lots of bits.  It would probably be worth trying different materials to find the one your horse likes best.  Be careful with Happy-mouth, they can get rough if the hrose chews them, which they often do.


----------



## billyboobar (22 March 2013)

What do people think to this bit ?


----------



## mynutmeg (22 March 2013)

It depends a lot on the horse's mouth conformation. My mare has a low roof and fairly big tongue. She hates french links, will go in a single joint but is happiest in a mullen mouth. It has some bend so that her tongue has space without the roof of her mouth being in danger of being bashed.


----------



## billyboobar (22 March 2013)

What do people think to this bit : Dorado Full Cheek Copper Enriched Snaffle Bit with Lozenge - if you google this ??


----------



## Elsbells (22 March 2013)

It looks a bit fat IMO. Have you thought about a Neue Schule team up bit? Have a look on google. 

Because my girl has a big tounge and a low pallet i put her in a Myler ported comfort bit from the KK. She goes well and is relaxed with this bit. Now she's in the thinner Neue  team up. I think if they can breath and swallow, they can relax into the bridle.

 I will always remember the first time, she cheekily snatched a mouthful from a hedge while out on a hack. She had never done that before and I knew then, it was the right one for her.


----------

